# weed, alchol, and Dip(chewing tobacco)



## danny81 (May 27, 2007)

how bad is this stuff for lifting and MMA training. basically you get high drunk, or dip mayby 1-2 times  month. is that bad? if so how bad? what about 1 time a month


----------



## antelope07 (May 27, 2007)

herb and alcahol wont help you..I know that much.  Frequency is a factor, certainly... you will undoubtedly stall gains when you drink or smoke, as for chewing, I know a guy actually a few people who smoke tobacco not chew it , that dont drink that are well built, my guess is other than your gums getting messed up possibly, the tobacco is the lesser evil of what you mentioned.  AS to HOW bad? hopefully someone else has some more pin pointed insight...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 28, 2007)

It won't help you, but I think you need to enjoy yourself, so I say do it.


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

The only thing I have touched there has been alcohol. And that has been plenty. I have never seen a need for the other stuff. Hell there really isnt a need for the alcohol.


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2007)

Dip is nasty shit.

you are 15 smarten the fuck up.


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> The only thing I have touched there has been alcohol. And that has been plenty. I have never seen a need for the other stuff. Hell there really isnt a need for the alcohol.


As an educated person, I would argue there is more of a "need" for marijuana than alcohol.

But that's a whole different ball of twine...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 28, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Dip is nasty shit.
> 
> you are 15 smarten the fuck up.



Since I've been home from school my brother has been dipping constantly.  Because he isn't "of age" (18) he relies on me or my brother to pick up tins for him.

At the beginning I thought it was just a recreational thing that would keep him out of trouble.  Now it seems like he's completely addicted.

Needless to say, it's a stupid drug.  He won't be getting tins from me anymore.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 28, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> At the beginning I thought it was just a recreational thing that would keep him out of trouble.



I'm glad you woke up and won't be enabling his habit anymore. 

Using chewing tabacco as a means to keep somebody out of trouble is just wrong.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 28, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I'm glad you woke up and won't be enabling his habit anymore.
> 
> Using chewing tabacco as a means to keep somebody out of trouble is just wrong.



You don't know two shits as to what you're talking about.

I have been arrested on multiple occassions for underage consumption of alcohol and have had to perform countless hours of community service, had to pay thousands of dollars in fines, etc.

I'd rather see him stay in, throw in a chaw and play video games than go out drinking and getting hammered every Friday and Saturday from his freshman year of high school on.


----------



## danny81 (May 28, 2007)

oo. BTW i only do this stuff recreationally and only like 1-2 times a month. yestrday waws the first time in months.


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2007)

antelope07 said:


> herb and alcahol wont help you..I know that much.  Frequency is a factor, certainly... you will undoubtedly stall gains when you drink or smoke, as for chewing, I know a guy actually a few people who smoke tobacco not chew it , that dont drink that are well built, my guess is other than your gums getting messed up possibly, the tobacco is the lesser evil of what you mentioned.  AS to HOW bad? hopefully someone else has some more pin pointed insight...



Tobacco is the lesser evil, hahahaha. Dude, tobacco is the worst for a number of reasons. Also, you are dead wrong about weed. I am stronger and have better focus and concentration when I workout after smoking a few bowls. Also, smoking weed a once or twice a day isn't going to wreck your cardio vascular system like tobacco.

Alcohol is also bad for both the calories and the other horrible side effects.


----------



## danny81 (May 28, 2007)

well weed i wil do mayby once a month. drink mayby 2x a month. and dip i do like 2x a month. but some monts ar different then others. for instance i ahvent done anything bad in like 4 months. and then this weekend i dippd and drank both days this weekend.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 28, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> You don't know two shits as to what you're talking about.
> 
> I have been arrested on multiple occassions for underage consumption of alcohol and have had to perform countless hours of community service, had to pay thousands of dollars in fines, etc.
> 
> I'd rather see him stay in, throw in a chaw and play video games than go out drinking and getting hammered every Friday and Saturday from his freshman year of high school on.




So because your a fucking delinquent that drinks around town at 14-15 years old and gets in trouble with the law. Your happy to see him hooked on something thats somewhat less addicting and damaging. Thats like saying you'd rather see him on cocaine instead of heroin because its better for him or arguably less addicting.

Your 19 years old, heres a quarter KID call me when you have a clue.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 28, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> So because your a fucking delinquent that drinks around town at 14-15 years old and gets in trouble with the law. Your happy to see him hooked on something thats somewhat less addicting and damaging. Thats like saying you'd rather see him on cocaine instead of heroin because its better for him or arguably less addicting.
> 
> Your 19 years old, heres a quarter KID call me when you have a clue.



That's not like saying that by any means.  I wouldn't trade my high school career for anything.  I've made lifelong friends (both male and female) and had the times of my life.  If you want to go into details about my arrests, we can:

1. Friend got beat up by three older kids, I helped break it up, he stormed off/was in tears and I ran after him.  The fight caused the neighbors to call the police, the officer felt bad for him because he had a bloody nose, felt no remorse for the friend who tried to be the peacemaker.

2. I drank too much (my first time in a bar) and I got arrested walking home after I ran out of money for a cab fare.

Both were the result of living in one of the more wealthy towns in the country where if you're non-white you'll be pulled over immediately.

I'm not saying I know everything because quite frankly you're right, I've had 9 less years on this planet.  All I'm saying is that for the given situation you don't know two shits as to what you're talking about.

Don't be bitter because you were a loser in your younger years and read books on Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 28, 2007)

Babe Ruth did two of those pretty much everyday and look what he did.


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> As an educated person, I would argue there is more of a "need" for marijuana than alcohol.
> 
> But that's a whole different ball of twine...



I dont disagree.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> That's not like saying that by any means.  I wouldn't trade my high school career for anything.  I've made lifelong friends (both male and female) and had the times of my life.  If you want to go into details about my arrests, we can:
> 
> 1. Friend got beat up by three older kids, I helped break it up, he stormed off/was in tears and I ran after him.  The fight caused the neighbors to call the police, the officer felt bad for him because he had a bloody nose, felt no remorse for the friend who tried to be the peacemaker.
> 
> ...




Have it your way snowflake, but I'm far from bitter and I've seen plenty.


----------



## Mags (May 29, 2007)

Everyone should just have a drink and a smoke and chillout.  

15 sounds young becuase we're all so much older, but come on, we weren't all complete angels at that age. Abit of either the above is alright from time-to-time, just as long as it never matures into a problem.


----------



## Nate K (May 29, 2007)

Stop the tobacco NOW while it's easy and never use it again.  
Weed is fine but be smart about it.  
Don't be a dumb drunk.


----------



## mboylan86 (May 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> That's not like saying that by any means.  I wouldn't trade my high school career for anything.  I've made lifelong friends (both male and female) and had the times of my life.  If you want to go into details about my arrests, we can:
> 
> 1. Friend got beat up by three older kids, I helped break it up, he stormed off/was in tears and I ran after him.  The fight caused the neighbors to call the police, the officer felt bad for him because he had a bloody nose, felt no remorse for the friend who tried to be the peacemaker.
> 
> ...




wouldnt exactly call that a criminal record mate,


----------



## DanK (May 29, 2007)

Dip is nasty, but from an athletic stand point it probably won't harm you until it affects your teeth or causes cancer, both things that may be down the road a ways, of course if you do get into MMA and you get people hitting you in the face, those teeth problems could occur a LOT earlier. The big deal with dip is it's nicotine, only pretty much the most addictive thing out there. You'd be a fool to continue that even occassionally, it's just a matter of time with almost everyone, you could be one of the lucky few that can kick it without any issues but what do you gain for such a risk.

Weed and booze occassionally isn't going to be too bad for you, neither are necessary, both have down sides and there is a risk of becoming addicted to them though not nearly so much as tobacco, obviously alchohalism has wrecked plenty of lives and being legal (for adults that is) it's everywhere and as you get older it can easily become a habit. Obviously any time you are sucking in some smoke you are damaging your lungs, if you are serious about MMA extreme conditioning is important and once a month can impact your performance. Basically you are better off without any of those things, but so long as they truly remain occassional then they shouldn't be that big of a deal, but like a lot of things, if it is going to become a problem you won't know it until it's too late, at which point it becomes extremely hard to stop. There's probably something to be said for just saving your money, all of these are expensive habits to support.

Your decision was probably already made up before you made this post, but hopefully we can lean you towards being smarter about it a little, if you are lookin to get into MMA then I should hope you are getting as much training as you can now (wrestling team, martial arts, maybe even a specific MMA pro training gym).


----------



## Gordo (May 29, 2007)

I guess my only question is that if it's so infrequent, why do it at all?

That and Dip can be a quick trip to oral cancer (and that's not a fun one. Pretty dangerous too, since it's pretty close to the lymph nodes of the neck).


----------



## danny81 (May 29, 2007)

ok. i will definetly forget dip. i joined my wrestling team and i box and kickbox. i rarely ever get high or drunk


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Have it your way snowflake, but I'm far from bitter and I've seen plenty.



^ Last Word ^

Conversation over.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2007)

mboylan86 said:


> wouldnt exactly call that a criminal record mate,



I agree.  I do have a few run-ins with underage consumption but I've never been behind a wheel and I keep it smart and safe... for the most part, ha.


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2007)

Mags said:


> Everyone should just have a drink and a smoke and chillout.
> 
> 15 sounds young becuase we're all so much older, but come on, we weren't all complete angels at that age. Abit of either the above is alright from time-to-time, just as long as it never matures into a problem.



I started smoking weed before I ever drank or smoked tobacco. Now I still don't drink or smoke for health reasons. Smoking one or maybe two joints a day do not hurt your physical heath much at all. Tobacco and alcohol are killers.


----------



## danny81 (May 29, 2007)

why is alchol so bad? even once a month?


----------



## DanK (May 29, 2007)

Alchohal is bad mainly because it rarely stays a once a month thing for a lot of people, it usually becomes a weekend thing and gets worse, but for athletic purposes, it is basically junk calories, it'll dehydrate you and has other negative effects (that I don't know the specifics of). I've never been one to get hang overs or much but as a general rule the day after a night drinking involves being at least a little weak, alchohal like many recreational drugs are basically mild poisons, that's why they work.

Next time you are drinking beer, after you've stopped (preferably not due to being passed out) and are reasonably sober, go and give your cardio a bit of a test, I'm sure you'll find it's very difficult compared to a normal day. I had never really noticed that until recently but basically alchohal does seem to have an immediate effect (it is a downer after all).

Pot's going to do the same thing basically in addition to inhaling smoke, I would say pot would be less of a bad thing if you were to eat it (cooked into something) vs smoking it, I don't know how effective that is. One joint now and then won't be an issue, one or two a day IS an issue (and likely if you use that much you are an addict or hopefully just in college). It will affect your conditioning in a significant way for a professional athlete, maybe not so much for a game like baseball but seriously, baseball is NOT anywhere near on par with MMA in terms of the physical aspect or conditioning required. If that remains the goal then obviously the goal is to reach the top tier, there is no payoff in the lower ranks of contact sports and while the sports are exploding, many of the guys participating in the sport don't even have the luxury of training full time even when they've made it to the major promotions, every little shred matters at that level and it takes the right kind of person to commit to that kind of life style for that long, especially at your age. Most people can't even commit to a regular workout schedule or eating healthy, boxers, MMA fighters, and a lot of other athletes have to basically go a whole different level above what your typical fitness buff's are up to.


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2007)

danny81 said:


> why is alchol so bad? even once a month?



Once a month is good. Hell, one drink a day is very healthy for you. Binge drinking and Friday night drink-o-romas are very bad for your health. One smoke a day of tobacco is very harmful to you.


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2007)

I'm not going to make too many comments in this thread.  I think everyone knows my strong stance on all of these substances.  Most them will do nothing but cause poor health and poor health means lack of LBM, stamina, endurance, diseases etc.....Do what you want but don't try to justify the incorporation of these substances into a healthy lifestyle.  Its sort of weak and grasping at straws.


----------



## Arnold (May 29, 2007)

in moderation alcohol has proven health benefits, and I am sure many would argue the same with weed.

chew and dip is bad - can cause mouth/throat cancer.


----------



## edubz (May 29, 2007)

Tobacco really kills your body, its all kinds of chemicals.

Weed is just THC, and you wont get fat from smoking it. 

Beer is THE WORST, it makes you bloated, gives you a gut, and makes you soft.


----------



## DanK (May 30, 2007)

edubz said:


> Tobacco really kills your body, its all kinds of chemicals.
> 
> Weed is just THC, and you wont get fat from smoking it.
> 
> Beer is THE WORST, it makes you bloated, gives you a gut, and makes you soft.



Uh, smoking cig's won't make you fat either, until your lungs are black and you can't breath making exercise hard, which weed will cause too. A lot of the chemicals in tobacco are placed there, but a lot of them are the result of burning it. Many people feel it's worth it, and I believe it should be every bit as legal as tobacco or alchohal, but it's not without health risks and it does have the potential for addiction, there ain't too many things you can become physically addicted to that are good for you, and the same with mental addiction. That said I rarely turn down the pipe when it's passed my way (which is about once or twice a year... I might have a problem if it was passed my way more often...).


----------



## vortrit (May 30, 2007)

DanK said:


> Uh, smoking cig's won't make you fat either, until your lungs are black and you can't breath making exercise hard, which weed will cause too. A lot of the chemicals in tobacco are placed there, but a lot of them are the result of burning it. Many people feel it's worth it, and I believe it should be every bit as legal as tobacco or alchohal, but it's not without health risks and it does have the potential for addiction, there ain't too many things you can become physically addicted to that are good for you, and the same with mental addiction. That said I rarely turn down the pipe when it's passed my way (which is about once or twice a year... I might have a problem if it was passed my way more often...).




Once or twice a year? You need help. Consider this an intervention.

Just kidding.


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Dip is nasty shit.
> 
> you are 15 smarten the fuck up.


 Is he fucking retarded?


----------



## RockSolid (May 31, 2007)

just chill man, if you're really doing it only 1-2 times a month that means nothing, unless ur in some ufc thing where u get drug tested, hell once a week wouldn't hurt you much.


----------



## lojasmo (Jun 1, 2007)

Certainly won't help.  Could hurt.

Alcohol is known to inhibit muscle growth.  Weed is known to decrease stamina.  Tobacco is highly addictive, and can cause a panoply of diseases.

I'd suggest you steer clear.


----------



## Supreme Sports (Jun 2, 2007)

Marijuana is the only ONE of the three that has ANY bodybuilding BENEFIT whatsoever.

I use it to increase appetite and workout intensity.


----------



## DanK (Jun 3, 2007)

I'll agree with increasing appetite, but intensity, um, I can remember a few times when it was damn near impossible to get a glass of sweatened tea up to my face to drink some.... and I had pretty severe cotton mouth... I think that the intensity part is in your head, or, you tend to be distracted during your lifting so instead of really pushing yourself you are thinking about everything else and how nice it'd be if you just did 5 reps instead of 6... but if you feel it works for you, nothing I say will persuade you otherwise. Your body does have natural mechanisms for doing things, and when you provide it a crutch then it becomes a requirement over time, got a head ache, slam some tylenol, pretty soon you have a headache any time you don't use it, can't grip the bar enough to do your 300 lbs deads... use wrist straps, now you can go heavier (but never without the wrist straps). All of these things of course have uses but if they become the norm vs an exception then you limit yourself. It's a long term vs short term trade off much of the time.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2007)

Forget taking all of that shit.  Just eat your brain.  It's obviously a light food and you're not using it for anything.


----------



## DanK (Jun 3, 2007)

So um, anyone doing meth to help with their weight loss?


----------



## Supreme Sports (Jun 3, 2007)

DanK said:


> So um, anyone doing meth to help with their weight loss?




Comparing Marijuana and Meth is a little far-fetched, don't ya think?


----------



## DanK (Jun 3, 2007)

Only if you ignore the fact that meth has weight loss benefits but you count appetite improvement as a plus for bulking... what if we went with cocaine, speed or maybe just an ECA stack instead (yep, I'm willing to say ECA is not healthy for you, not to the point of government regulation but it's still bad for you). Meth may be a little more extreme in that it's negative effects are more rapid, but it's beneficial effects are also rapid and I bet you if you cycled it properly... (no one take that too serious, I think if you do meth you are a retard, or will be given enough time using meth).

For what it's worth I think marijuana should be as legal as alchohal (and twice as legal as tobacco products) but I strongly disagree with pretending that there aren't negative consequences to their use, regardless of the benefits that they may have.

I say do what you want but do it with your eye's open, and if you should find yourself an addict or suffering from one of the many long term side effects of your drug of choice, that's just life teaching you to learn from other peoples mistakes.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 3, 2007)

DanK said:


> Only if you ignore the fact that meth has weight loss benefits but you count appetite improvement as a plus for bulking... what if we went with cocaine, speed or maybe just an ECA stack instead (yep, I'm willing to say ECA is not healthy for you, not to the point of government regulation but it's still bad for you). Meth may be a little more extreme in that it's negative effects are more rapid, but it's beneficial effects are also rapid and I bet you if you cycled it properly... (no one take that too serious, I think if you do meth you are a retard, or will be given enough time using meth).
> 
> For what it's worth I think marijuana should be as legal as alchohal (and twice as legal as tobacco products) but I strongly disagree with pretending that there aren't negative consequences to their use, regardless of the benefits that they may have.
> 
> I say do what you want but do it with your eye's open, and if you should find yourself an addict or suffering from one of the many long term side effects of your drug of choice, that's just life teaching you to learn from other peoples mistakes.



Not this again....


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Forget taking all of that shit.  Just eat your brain.  It's obviously a light food and you're not using it for anything.



     

DOMS have I told you how much I love you lately?!?!!


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 4, 2007)

Alright, time to tackle some major points on all of these.

I'll start with chewing tobacco.  Chew delivers a faster more potent concentration of nicotine because salivate recycles very readily and will carry the chemicals into your system with little or no loss.  The presence of this stuff sitting between your gum and lip wears away at your gum line not only allowing the chew itself to infect but provides an avenue for any other bacterium or whatever else manages their way into your mouth.  Basically it's like having a constant open sore in your mouth allowing chance after chance for infection or invasion of free radicals to latch onto cells and produce tumors.  Who cares about how it affects your workout... just fuck that shit all together.

----------------

Alcohol.  Yes the great american poison.  I drink from time to time but from a health standpoint there's ways to be safe with alcohol.  Drinking cheap liquor or beer often means you're drinking less purified more chemically unsatisfactory stuff, sorry to say for those scrounging pennies to buy what they can, but the more you spend the safer you'll be.  Also alcohol being a temporary thing that you can fully recover from in a matter of a day or two depending on how much you drink... you will insight permanent damage if you don't allow full recovery before drinking again.

When I drink I'll only drink hard liquor like my recent favorite an organic vodka which is about $45 for a bottle about the size of the Grey Goose of the same volume.  I'll have a few shots with a chaser which is usually just flavored water enough to clear the bitter aftertaste... and about an hour after I'm done drinking I'll have anywhere from 12-18oz of water and I always take a multivitamin or two just to ward off any depletions.  I've had up to 8 shots without so much as a hint of a hangover the next day.

-------------

Mmmmm... Marijuana.  Weed.  Pot.  Ganja.  Smoke.  Herb.  Wacky Tobaccy.  Dope.  Chronic.  Cannabis.  ...etc.

So you take a nice long hit and fill your lungs with smoke, the THC burns to the point of chemical volatility and beads up sticking to the bronchiols (SP?) in the lungs.  You exhale out the burnt plant particles that don't cling and there you have it.  The THC makes it's way into your blood stream and relaxes the arteries.  When the arteries relax, in order to maintain blood pressure a greater volume of oxygenated blood needs to be pumped through them.  The result?  The brain is recieving constant heavy doses of oxygen and you get high as hell.

Relaxing the arteries and giving your brain heavy doses of oxygen is hardly poinson which is why you'll see most people who smoke weed regularly have much MUCH less health problems than those who drink, dip, or smoke cigs with the same regularity.  The reactions people have to this type of high always differ slightly or greatly depending on the person.  Personally when I was younger I would smoke and it would improve my concentration on one particular thing, in other words I couldn't really concentrate on more than one thing at a time, but that one thing got SUPER concentration.  I would smoke before playing my guitar and the whole world was just me and the guitar.  I haven't smoked since 2002 because I quit as soon as I decided I would join the military.

Looking back, there are ways to do this safely as well.  I don't condone it just because it's illegal but if you're going to smoke then try these things.  There are devices called vaporizors which are designed with a heating element (filament) that heats to a specific amount which is hot enough to burn ONLY the THC in the marijuana.  You suck the heated air through your MJ and what you get is inhaling air and THC and none of the nasty plant particles that do damage to your lungs.  Careful though, since you're only getting THC you'll get a lot higher, a lot quicker.

Another thing is pot pills.  My dad used to make these.  It's basically some sort of ground up shake and keef crystals put into a capsul that you take, and you get high that way.  Again, saves you from the dangers of smoking.

End.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 6, 2007)

what about cooking weed into food?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 6, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Alright, time to tackle some major points on all of these.
> 
> I'll start with chewing tobacco.  Chew delivers a faster more potent concentration of nicotine because salivate recycles very readily and will carry the chemicals into your system with little or no loss.  The presence of this stuff sitting between your gum and lip wears away at your gum line not only allowing the chew itself to infect but provides an avenue for any other bacterium or whatever else manages their way into your mouth.  Basically it's like having a constant open sore in your mouth allowing chance after chance for infection or invasion of free radicals to latch onto cells and produce tumors.  Who cares about how it affects your workout... just fuck that shit all together.
> 
> ...




Finally, somebody who knows what they are talking about. This thread stinks from all of the people pulling their post out of their ass.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 6, 2007)

DanK said:


> Uh, smoking cig's won't make you fat either, until your lungs are black and you can't breath making exercise hard, which weed will cause too. A lot of the chemicals in tobacco are placed there, but a lot of them are the result of burning it. Many people feel it's worth it, and I believe it should be every bit as legal as tobacco or alchohal, but it's not without health risks and it does have the potential for addiction, there ain't too many things you can become physically addicted to that are good for you, and the same with mental addiction. That said I rarely turn down the pipe when it's passed my way (which is about once or twice a year... I might have a problem if it was passed my way more often...).




cannabis is not physically addictive.


----------



## goob (Jun 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Forget taking all of that shit. Just eat your brain. It's obviously a light food and you're not using it for anything.


 

  

I missed this before, best fucking quote of the year so far.

Brilliant.


----------



## Dumby (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm 17 and I've been dipping & drinking since I was 14.  Both are no good man.  Dipping is a very expensive nasty habit, but I am addicted.  Drinking I do in moderation so it doesn't really affect me, but as for smoking I do just about everyday.  You can't really make a case for any of them so I think you know.


----------



## Skate67 (Jun 6, 2007)

my buddy fights MFC and he chews a lot and drinks maybe once a month and hes a fuckin athelete man.


----------



## mboylan86 (Jun 7, 2007)

Supreme Sports said:


> Marijuana is the only ONE of the three that has ANY bodybuilding BENEFIT whatsoever.
> 
> I use it to increase appetite and workout intensity.



what???? how the hell you figure that one out

firstly it will increase your appetite but, you will crave crap food, not good food

and it makes you lazy, tired and lowers engry levels, so how the hell would it increase your workout intensity


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 7, 2007)

MJ affects everyone differently.



> what about cooking weed into food?


Hey if you've got the time, know how, and willingness that's a safe way to do it also.  Just be careful because when done right it's a pretty powerful way to do it.  

I once ate about 6 brownies that my mom made... little did I know she had slow boiled marijuana into the vegitible oil that was used in making them.  I was pretty much overly stoned for about 8 hours.  Which as cool as that may sound to some of you, was very crappy.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2007)

I think virtually anything in proper moderation is fine.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 7, 2007)

You don't post enough anymore CP.  What happened to you?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2007)

oral cancer.


mmmmmmm dip


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2007)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Oral Cancer[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Oral cancer* is the sixth most common cancer among men. In the  United States, over 30,000 new cases are diagnosed annually. If it is detected  early, the survival rate can be 80% or higher. Unfortunately, many oral cancer  victims do not discover this malignancy in its early stages. In those cases, the    cure rate is much lower.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]There are many forms of oral cancer. It can involved the tongue,  lips, throat and other parts of the mouth. In all cases, the disease involves an  abnormal growth process, which if left untreated, can result in death.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Signs of Oral Cancer*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]There are many signs and symptoms of oral cancer. Here are some  of the most common ones:[/FONT]​
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[*] Swelling, thickening or roughness on the tongue, cheek or on the  floor of the mouth.​[*] White patches along the side of the tongue or on the lip.​[*] Unexplained bleeding in the mouth or throat.​[*] Soreness in the back of the mouth or in the throat.​[*] Hoarseness, chronic sore throat, or changes in the voice.​[*] Persistent sores in the lips, tongue, palate or throat.​[*] Unexplained red or white patches anywhere on the gums, tongue,  throat, or lips.​[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Factors that increase the risk of developing oral cancer*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The number one cause of oral cancer is tobacco [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]both inhaled and  smokeless...[/FONT]


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 7, 2007)

Damnit LW now I don't want to read this thread anymore.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2007)

mboylan86 said:


> what???? how the hell you figure that one out
> 
> firstly it will increase your appetite but, you will crave crap food, not good food
> 
> and it makes you lazy, tired and lowers engry levels, so how the hell would it increase your workout intensity



the only way I could see weed helping is by lowering stress and increasing sleep.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 7, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Don't be bitter because you were a loser in your younger years and read books on Friday and Saturday nights.



So you're saying that reading a book on a Friday or Saturday night makes me a loser?  What if it's really really early on a Sunday morning?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> You don't post enough anymore CP.  What happened to you?



I haven't stopped posting really.  I had been posting less for a little bit the last week of classes when my schedule was just jam packed, but I still posted a little bit.  I haven't posted in OC in a while though, that is true.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, if you don't poison the hell out of yourself with alcohol and do dumb shit that gets you in trouble... you're a loser.

You didn't know that?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, my brother in law told my wife and I that right after he got out of jail one time.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> So you're saying that reading a book on a Friday or Saturday night makes me a loser?



not a loser it just means you have or had no social life.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah, most of my friends are out smoking weed or chewing tobacco.  I'd rather read a book.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2007)

You could go get drunk and fuck a bar wench?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

mboylan86 said:


> what???? how the hell you figure that one out
> 
> firstly it will increase your appetite but, you will crave crap food, not good food
> 
> and it makes you lazy, tired and lowers engry levels, so how the hell would it increase your workout intensity



Don't pass off you shitty second hand knowledge and assumptions as fact. Pot doesn't make you do anything. People choose to eat crap and be lazy without pot, and some choose to do the same with pot. I am just as strict with my diet on pot as off, plus my focus and power output in the gym is better with pot. My workout intensity is twice as good with pot as without. 

Again, will you dumb fucks stop blaming your lack of commitment and discipline on pot. Only you can make your decisions. Pot does not make your decisions for you.   Jesus fucking christ I'm tired of hearing this shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2007)

Burnouts getting all heated.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Burnouts getting all heated.



Actually I stopped smoking 4 days ago, and I'm pissed off.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2007)

Withdrawl or pissed off that you ran out?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Withdrawl or pissed off that you ran out?



I am quiting for a while, because my tolerance had built up too much. It was starting to cost me a $100 a week to stay high.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 8, 2007)

I do that with caffeine.  When my buds ask me I say things like "I'm gonna stop using for a while"


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Tobacco is the lesser evil, hahahaha. Dude, tobacco is the worst for a number of reasons. Also, you are dead wrong about weed. I am stronger and have better focus and concentration when I workout after smoking a few bowls. *Also, smoking weed a once or twice a day isn't going to wreck your cardio vascular system like tobacco.*
> 
> Alcohol is also bad for both the calories and the other horrible side effects.



I haven't found the study yet.  But heard about it on the Radio.

Study: 1 joint of pot blocks as much air flow as 5 cigarettes | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle

Contradicts what you think   Just an FYI.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 1, 2007)

Some more concerns for Cannabis smokers.

This Is Your Brain on Drugs: The Marijuana-Psychosis Connection Revisited - Journal Watch Psychiatry


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 1, 2007)

> Monday, 11 November, 2002, 22:23 GMT
> *Cannabis smoke 'worse' than tobacco
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Aug 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Some more concerns for Cannabis smokers.
> 
> This Is Your Brain on Drugs: The Marijuana-Psychosis Connection Revisited - Journal Watch Psychiatry





Pot doesn't make you crazy. Crazy people gravitate towards pot. End of discussion! Thank you, come again.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 1, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Pot doesn't make you crazy. Crazy people gravitate towards pot. End of discussion! Thank you, come again.



Prospective cohort study of cannabis use, predisposition for psychosis, and psychotic symptoms in young people -- Henquet et al. 330 (7481): 11 -- BMJ



> *Conclusion* Cannabis use moderately increases the risk of psychotic symptoms in young people but has a much stronger effect in those with evidence of predisposition for psychosis.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2007)

"Someone is turning up the heat in here!"


----------



## KentDog (Aug 1, 2007)

It just depends on how dedicated you want to be to the sport. I don't see how any of those things can help you at all; only hurt your stamina and endurance (as Jodi had mentioned). I used to hold boxing matches in my basement in high school, and one of the most memorable fights was between two basketball stars at our school. It was memorable because they were both good athletes, but also because they had smoked pot earlier that night. Needless to say, they both would have got stomped by anyone that night. They had delayed reaction time, and neither looked like they could box their way out of a paper bag. I have a friend who will soon become a professional kickboxer overseas. He used to smoke a lot of pot. He recently told me, now that he is in great shape and at a semi-elite level in the sport, he is finally feeling the effects of the pot.


----------

